# sephora holiday V.I.B. gift card



## sierrao (Dec 1, 2009)

hey 
so i just found this online Head's Up: Sephora VIB/BI's to Receive $20 or $15 gift card in mail - SlickDeals.net Forums 
is this the gift card that we're all getting excited about? idk but i thought we were all getting a gift card that the amount depends on what you spend over the year, so to my understanding is that everyones amount should be different, not everybody gets $20. i could be wrong tho, but i am thankful for any discount they give us at sephora


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 1, 2009)

I got my $15 in the mail today!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 1, 2009)

crap, did this come in the catalog?? i threw my catalog away without looking at it!


----------



## sierrao (Dec 2, 2009)

this sucks, i havent gotten mine yet! hopefully someone dident steal it or lose it lol


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

ok, so i dug my catalog out of the trash yesterday (yes, im serious).
there was no coupon, but there was a little blurb that said for VIBs to watch their inboxes for a "special gift" in december. is the "special gift" the gift card??


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine either


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 2, 2009)

Dang, my sephora stuff gets sent to an address that I don't frequent except for  every few months- I wonder if I can get the gc# another way?


----------



## astronaut (Dec 3, 2009)

Didn't get anything


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 3, 2009)

Wooo!  Finally got mine in Email!  $20! (off $35)  YAYYYYY!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 3, 2009)

I got it through e-mail. $15 off $35.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 4, 2009)

i gotta 15 off card in the mail about 3 days ago. I wonder whats up with the different amounts ?


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 4, 2009)

My $20 off $35 came in an email today. But somehow my order added up to be over $80.


----------



## MissCrystal (Dec 4, 2009)

i got my $15 GF but they sent it through my email ... so ladies check your email too !!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 4, 2009)

Got mine through email also.... $15 off


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 4, 2009)

got mine in an email today $20 off $35 or more!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 4, 2009)

To use the gift card, does the total amount has to be over $35 or you must buy a item that is $35 or over in order to get $15 off? This part on the e-mail confuses me: Apply your complimentary promotional $15 USD gift card to one merchandise transaction over $35 USD, and it applies to entire purchase. Can someone make it simpler for me to understand?


----------



## carandru (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_To use the gift card, does the total amount has to be over $35 or you must buy a item that is $35 or over in order to get $15 off?_

 
total amount


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 4, 2009)

I got mine too $15 off.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 4, 2009)

yes check ur emails. they sent it to my emaiml. $20 off $35 purchase. expires dec 14


----------



## MsHielo (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_i gotta 15 off card in the mail about 3 days ago. I wonder whats up with the different amounts ?_

 
Beauty Insiders get 15 off 35, while VIBs get the 20 off 35.


----------

